# 10.5 st to 13 stone



## rubadub

Well hello everyone, after months of reading this forum ive decided to join. This is my first post so be gentle.

Heres my background im 27yrs 6f 2" and 10.5 st so im a skinny mo fo.

Im looking to reach a target weight of 13 st. Ive read all the posts about clean bulking and quality muscle, but at the moment i just want to weigh more.

At the moment i eat your standard 3 meals a day which will never put weight on which is why im here!

Heres my proposed diet:

8.00 home made shake = 100g oats, 3/4 pint whole milk, banana, 3 tablespoons of peanut butter, pumpkin seeds

10.00 home made protein bar, banana

12.00 jacket pot, cheese + banana

2.00 homemade protein bar + fruit

4.00 shake

6.00 chicken/fish rice or tats and veg + shake

9.00 shake

Will be drinking around 2 litres of water throughout the day.+ multi vit and fish oil tabs

will be training 3 times a week from tomorrow, but just need to put mass on. I'm skinny as hell so i don't mind putting on fat.

is 2lbs a week for 3 months a realistic goal for putting on weight?? not just muscle but overall weight?

Any help/advice or criticism welcome you only learn by asking questions i guess. Will be keeping a photo log of my progress but wont post yet as its too embarrassing, 2 pieces of string for legs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tall

Yup. But that will only take you to just over 12 stone.

Of the 2lbs per week, you can hope for 1/4lb muscle, 1lb or more glycogen and fluid, and some fat. You may be lucky and grow more muscle. But it does take time.


----------



## cyberheater

It amazes me how many folks have a problem putting on weight and there's me doing as much cardio as I can to loose it.

Why not go for lager and curry. It worked for me...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I have no problem putting on weight 

Welcome to the board mate


----------



## rubadub

Thanks for the input, yep its pretty hard for me to put weight on. Ive read all the posts about people wanting the best body possible, which is great. But i just want to put weight on.

im going to Jamaica in August and i just dont wear shorts as its too embarrassing! just hoping to have a bigger frame by then so i can wander around in shorts without feeling too bad! Sad i know but thats my goal.

dont want it to be " right about now, i am the skinniest man in Jamaica!"


----------



## ParaManiac

Welcome mate,just eat as much as possible.

The majority of your meals should be clean but get a few treats in a week because on your frame you could probably get away with anything.

Definitely more protein needed,especially breakfast,have porridge with your protein before bed and put more whole milk steak and eggs in your diet.

Stick to the big moves -bench/squat/deads/row's etc and keep isolations to a minimum


----------



## cellaratt

Welcome to the board...you can't be the skinniest person you know cause now you know me and I got you all beat...I'm the poster child for ectomorphs...


----------



## rubadub

Thanks for all the welcomes, so you reckon i'll be ok with my proposed diet?


----------



## offo

i weigh 11st 9 now... i weighed 9 st 5 before :S


----------



## offo

i have put 6 LB on in 6 weeks i think!


----------



## rubadub

6lb in 6 weeks sounds good, im going for 2lb a week i think, just trying to cram as much food down me as possible. Reckon if i take a multi vit and fish oil tab and get my 5 a day, i can pretty much eat anything for a few months see how i get on?


----------



## irwit

You're never going to gain 2lbs of muscle a week. Its an unrealistic goal.

You can put on 2lbs of weight a week. You could put on 2 pounds of weight in one meal and a very large drink but its not really achieving anything.

Tbh Id say be more realistic and youll go alot further. Dont aim to be "big" for your holiday. Aim for a lifestyle change as apose to putting on alot of body fat before a holiday. You dont store much fat on your legs so its not going to help you. Your going to get a belly and lose definition.

10.00 home made protein bar, banana

12.00 jacket pot, cheese + banana

Whats in your protein bar ? a jacket potato isnt very good with just cheese. Add a tin of tuna to that. Also 3 bananas a day is a lot imo.

Keep reading up on diet and training, knowledge will get you alot bigger than lifting weights and eating food ( but they do help! ) A well planned realistic bulk is brilliant, but do some research into how many calories and grams of different foods you want.

JMO and hope this help. Best of luck !

:beer1:


----------



## rubadub

irwit, cheers for the reply. I know 2lb of muscle a week is unrealistic but not 2lb in weight which is what im looking for.

ive been reading posts regarding whole milk diets and looks quite interesting. Might try 5 pints of whole milk a day with a scoop of ice cream and a whole egg in each pint with 4 other meals as well. Obviously including my 5 a day f+v and fish oil and multi vit tabs. Kind of an old school bulking diet!!!

Like i said in my first post just want to put weight on at the moment and not worried about putting on fat. Im sure some people will have comments and thoughts on the milk idea??


----------



## warren

hi mate, im in a similar position im looking to get to 13st as a short term goal, but take a look into the long term goal and think about what you want.

i know how you feel about weight as im like you, i want lots of weight but ihave realised that a minimal amount will be muscle so it better to eat big but clean and put on the muscle with alot less fat than you would just eating crap. jmo


----------



## megatron

Hehe, I understand you want to be bigger faster but it's so much easier to not put on fat than to lose it!


----------



## Big_Dan

looks good from what i see , would like to see some macros tho !!

protein, carbs , fats , cals - how much u actually take in a day !!


----------



## rubadub

cheers for the comments, so you think the milk part of the diet is worth a go? I reckon i'm going to try it. Yes putting on clean muscle slowly instead of fat would be ideal but at the moment im not too worried, i know i could cut and loose and additional fat, its not like im going to go from skinny to fat boy in a couple of months!!


----------



## cellaratt

Just a personnal note I drink at least 48oz of milk a day...minimum....Two reasons really equal protein count 1oz Milk= 1 grams protein so it's easy tp figure in and two because I like Milk...


----------



## rubadub

cellarat- do you get much gains from the milk intake. Ive read on another forum about the gallon of whole milk a day. Does this work out at about 6 pints a day?


----------



## cellaratt

Well little background about me first then you can decide...One month ago I weigh in at a pathetic 128 lbs. at 5'6 .Was only eating once a day and no training...Yesterday I weighed in at 138 lbs. with four days a week at the gym...I am the poster child for ectomorphs...I have never weighed over 159 lbs. in my entire life. I am 33 years. old.

My typical diet looks something like this but not always like this...

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Buttter Sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4 Eggs, 16oz Water

Meal 5: Beef Stroganoff, Corn Bread, Carrots, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottege Cheese, 16oz Water

Not sure of the conversion

My training partner always reminds me of a qoute from Arnold that " Milk is for baby's " but like I said I really like Milk I'm not lactose intolerant so I'm not bothered by my dairy consumption...Quick source of protein as I'm limited on time at meals...


----------



## rubadub

Thats great 10lb in a month, theres hope for me yet!!

Going to give the milk a go an see how i get on


----------



## dannynay

who wants juice :thumb:


----------



## GeordieSteve

I was EXACTLY the same mate. Took me 5 month to get to 13 stone from 10 and a half


----------



## nobbysnuts123

I started training at 10.5 stone at just under 6 foot.

I'm not 13.1 stone

it took me 12 months mate. with steroids that is.

I'm not bragging i'm just giving you an estimate of how long it takes, it's a marathon not a sprint bare that in mind, good luck !


----------



## nobbysnuts123

GeordieSteve said:


> I was EXACTLY the same mate. Took me 5 month to get to 13 stone from 10 and a half


that's prett fvcking quick!

you got any pics brotherrrrrr


----------



## empzb

nobbysnuts123 said:


> that's prett fvcking quick!
> 
> you got any pics brotherrrrrr


Took my brother about the same amount of time to do similar.

His diet -

KFC lunch

Bacon sarnie etc snack

sit on **** all day monitoring security

after work - pub for lots of guiness

go home and get a chinese, 1 meal, 1 rice, 1 seaweed, prawn crackers.

the fat bastid.

In all honesty, it can be done, but you will look sh*te for it.

Get more meat in the diet, a better breakfast, eat big, lift big, rest.


----------



## GeordieSteve

nobbysnuts123 said:


> that's prett fvcking quick!
> 
> you got any pics brotherrrrrr


 Some in here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/111461-5-month-progress-pic.html

and at the end of the 6 month http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/114901-12-week-test-cycle-results-newby.html


----------



## nobbysnuts123

GeordieSteve said:


> Some in here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/111461-5-month-progress-pic.html
> 
> and at the end of the 6 month http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/114901-12-week-test-cycle-results-newby.html


Pretty good progress m8


----------



## GeordieSteve

Cheers fella


----------



## james90

GeordieSteve said:


> I was EXACTLY the same mate. Took me 5 month to get to 13 stone from 10 and a half


Do you mind explaining how you put on 2 1/2 stone in 5 months! .. surely not possible


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

dannynay said:


> who wants juice :thumb:


You bumped a two year old thread for that amazing contribution.

Well done.


----------



## thetong6969

jesues try getting from 7 stonee to 12 took me years of eating good to do it then got diabetes went down to 7 12 again(thanks to my useless doctor not beleiving me)

then got insulin took 4 yrs to change it so i could train exercise as supposed to

now between 72-74k at 5ft5


----------



## GeordieSteve

james90 said:


> Do you mind explaining how you put on 2 1/2 stone in 5 months! .. surely not possible


Completely possible. Consider the fact I went from 1 small sandwich a day to 6-8 solid meals and heavy training. Can't say my bodyfat has gone up much I've just filled out (as per the pics). Ok the test probs didn't hurt either!


----------



## nobbysnuts123

james90 said:


> Do you mind explaining how you put on 2 1/2 stone in 5 months! .. surely not possible


it's very possible


----------



## mrwhoosy

hi just joined. 5 ft 5. Just got to 10.5 stone. Eat chicken every nite eggs nearly every day and 30 g protein in shakes wen I train. Want to get to 13 stone. Just started deadlifting at 80kg. Benching 60kg. Had my multigym about a year and pushing max. But getting belly so go football once a week. How can I hit more weight and strength and get bigger


----------

